# الليزر فائدته واستخدامه



## مهاجر (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*اليزر فائدته واستخدامه*

هذه المشاركة منقولة من موضوع كتبه الأخ محمد ابو براء 

اليزر فائدته واستخداماته​اليزر :هو تضخيم الضوء بواسطه الانبعاث المحفز للاشعاع
واليزر هو علم بحد ذاته من علو البصرات ولكنه يدخل ضمنا في باقي العلوم الاخرى وله خصائص لا تتوفر في المصادر الضوئيه الاخرى منها
1- احادي الطول الموجي او اللون :يتميز اليزر بالنقاوه اللونيه التي تفوق اي مصدر اخر لذلك يوصف بانه احادي اللون والطول الموجي فلو امررنا شعاع ليزر في موشور فأنه لا يتحلل
2-الاتجاهيه:يسيرالضوء مسافات كبيره بحزمه ذات انفراجيه قليله دون ان ينتشراو يتلاشى وقد اكتشف ان اليزر يقطع مسافه 750000 كيلو متر ويتبقى منه ما يكفي للكشف عنه 
3-التشاكه :لليزر صفات متماثله من حيث الاتجاه والطور والطاقه وهذه الخاصيه هي التي تجعلها تتداخل فيما بينها تداخل بناء
4-الشده العاليه:حزمه اليزر ذات شده عاليه اكثر بكثير من شده الضوء الذي نحصل عليه من اي مصدر اخر ويعزى السبب الى تركيز الطاقه المنبعثه في حزمه ضيقه قليله الانفراج

فائدته واستخدامه
1-علوم الفيزياء والكيمياء:لقد اكتشف اليزر في البدء وكذلك تطور اعتمادا على المعلومات الاساسيه في الفيزياء لذلك استحدث حقولا للبحث كما حفز للبحث في تعامل الاشعه الكهرو مغناطيسيه مع الماده بسبب الخصائص السابق ذكرها.....ففتح مجالات من البحث بسبب قصر النبضه التي يعطيها
والتي هي في حدود بيكو ثانيه كما انه ادخل مبادئ جديده في علم الاطياف من خلال استبدال مصادر الضوء التقليديه به
اما في علم الكيمياء فاهم الاغراض لاستخدامه هو غرض الحصول على معلومات جديده عن التركيب الجزيئي للجزيات المتعدده الاغراض وكذلك خواص الجزيات كما انه يستخدم في فصل النضائر المشعه من غير المشعه لماده العنصر الواحد مثل اليورانيوم الذي له استخدامات في الطب والاغراض العسكريه والتصنيع
2-علوم الحياه والطب : يستخدم اليزر كاداه لاحداث تغير غير قابل للعكس اي لا يمكن بعده استرجاع الاصل لنسيج او خليه كذلك يستخدم في دراسه الجزيئات الحياتيه ومنها الهيمغلوبين 
وكذلك في ميكانيكيه الابصار والحصول على معلومات حولى تركيب ودرجه التكتل لمختلف الجزيات الحياتيه وكاساليب للمعالجه
اما في الطب فابرز ما استخدم هو مشرط حزمه اليزر حيث يمكن من خلاله فتح الشق في الموضع المطلوب بدقه عاليه لمواضع يصعب الوصول اليها مع التقليل في الخسائر الناتجه عن النزف و تقليل الدمار الذي يصيب الانسجه المجاوره
ونضرا لما لمشرط اليزر من مزايا فانه يستخدم في الحقول التاليه للطب
ا- طب العيون :لعلاج انفصال الشبكيه وتقرحها . يستخدم ليزر ايون الاركون
ب-الاذن والانف والحنجره:
ج-جراحه الفم 
د-حالات النزف الداخلي الشديد يستخدم ليزر نديموم-ياك او ليزر ايون الاركون
ه-الجلد وامراضه
و- امراض النساء 
س - امراض القلب حيث لستخدم لفتح قنوات جديده الى القلب للمرضى الذين يعانون من الذبحه الصدريه
ويدخل اليزر في علوم اخرى ساذكرها لاحقا ان شاء الله وان كان في العمر بقيه

الموضوع موجود على هذا الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35044


----------



## مهاجر (10 نوفمبر 2006)

وفقك الله أخي محمد وإلى الأمام

نتابعك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم

قبل ان اكمل الموضوع احب ان اذكر بحديث شريف :قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:خير الاعمال ما قل ودام صدق رسول الله

لقد تحدثت في السابق عن فوائد وستخدام الليزر في الفيزياء والكيمياءوالحياه والطب وسنكمل ان شاء الله ما بدانا به
ملاحضه:عندما اتكلم عن قدره 100 واط في اليزر فانها عاليه جدا نسبه الى 1200 واط لمجفف الشعرالمعروف لاسبباب
سوف اذكرها ان شاء الله في موضوع مستقل
3-الاستخدام في الصناعه:ان للقدره العاليه لشعاع اليزر واتي هي اكبر من 100 واط فقد استخدم في ثقب اصلب المواد مثل
الماس وتستخدم حاليا على نطاق واسع في صناعه السيارات في الدول المتقدمه للاسباب التاليه
a-ان التسخين يشمل جزء يكون اقل بكثير من الطرق الاخرى
b-امكانيه الوصول الى اماكن يصعب الوصول اليها
c-السرعه العاليه في التنفيذ فسرعه اللحام اعلى بعشر مرات من سرعه احسن جهاز قوس كهربائي
d-سهوله ان تكون العمليه اوتماتيكيه
e- امكانيه الحصول على عمليات جديده لسرعه انصهار المعادن بواسطته
f-لا تتلف اله اليزر اثناء العمل بها
g-الاشتغال في ضروف تتسم بلهدوء

4-الاستخدام في الاتصالات :ان الجهد العالي لحزمه اليزر يمثل سبب من اسباب تطور الاتصالات في هذا الامجال فمن 
المعلوم ان كميه المعلومات التي ترسل عبر الموجه الكهرو مغناطيسه اي الموجه الحامله تتناسب مع نطاق عرض الموجه
الترددي فباستبدال الارسال من منطقه الارسال المايكرويه الى المرئيه يعني زياده في التردد الحامل بمقدار 10000 
كما يستخدم ايضا في الاتصالات في الفضاء الخارجي


----------



## Mangah_man (10 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور محمد ابو براء علي هذه المعلومات الثرة التي امدتني بالكثير و المفيد ..
لي طلب صغير ..
ارجو شرح كيفية انتاج حزمة من الليزر .. بطريقة مبسطة واذا امكن عن طريق الرسومات .. ولك مني وافر الشكر


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 نوفمبر 2006)

Mangah_man قال:


> مشكور محمد ابو براء علي هذه المعلومات الثرة التي امدتني بالكثير و المفيد ..
> لي طلب صغير ..
> ارجو شرح كيفية انتاج حزمة من الليزر .. بطريقة مبسطة واذا امكن عن طريق الرسومات .. ولك مني وافر الشكر




السلام عليكم 
سالبي هذا الطلب في القريب وبعدها ان شاء الله معلومات تفصيليه عن كيفيه انتاج حزمه من الليزر
ارجو المعذره على التاخير لانه في الوقت الحاضر مطلوب مني كتابات تعريفيه حول هذا المجال


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه تكمله لما كتبت حول موضوع الليزر فائدته واستخداماته
5-الاستخدام في القياس والفحص : ان لصفه الاستقامه والسطوع اهميه كبيره في جعله يستخدم في ضبط الاستقامه ونه يعتبر كمرجع في الخط المستقيم وقد اتخذ لضبط الاستقامه في المكائن وبناء الطائرات واقامه القناطر والجسور ومد الانابيب ويستخدم في هذا المجال ليزر هليوم- نيون بقدره اقل من 5 ملي واط كذلك يستخدم في قياس المسافه وقياس السرعه الزاويه والجهاز المستخدم يسما الجايرسكوب الليزري علما ان المرنان المستخدم لهذا الغرض بتكون من ثلاث مرايا بدلا من اثنين وسابين عمل المرنان في كتابات لاحقه ان شاء الله وقد استخدم ايضا في قياس تركيز المواد المختلفه الملوثه للجو وذلك بارسال حزمه ليزر على مدخنه مثلا وبواسطه الكشف عن الضوء المتطايرالمرتد بعد جمعه بواسطه تلسكوب يمكن الكشف عن محتويات ذلك الهواء
كذلك تعامل اشعه الليزر الكهرومغناطيسيه مع جزيئه الهواء الملوث من امتصاص او النبعاث يمكن الكشف عن هويه الماده الملوثه وقياس تركيزها ويستخدم لهذا الغرض ليزر الياقوت او ليزر نديميوم:ياك

ان شاء الله يبقى الاستخدام في معامله المعلومات اي اقراص الcd والاستخدام في المجال العسكري اكملها في وقت اخر 
ان شاء الله


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه خاتمه ما اكتب عن الليزر فائدته واستخداماته

6-الاستخدام في معامله المعلومات: ان لليزر عده تطبيقات في مجال معامله المعلومات واهمها 
ا- راس مسح المبيعات:وهي شفره خاصه على شكل خطوط شاقوليه تختلف عن بعضها في السمك كما تختلف المسافه التي بين خط واخر وتعمل من اله خاصه تدعى براس -جرد المبيعات ويستخدم فيه ليزر هليوم نيون كالذي نراه في جانب اغلب علب السكائر شفا الله المدمنين عليها . وعند الاستخدام يمرر على كاشف ضوئي لقياس الضوء المنعكس فيقرا اوتماتيكيا من قبل الحاسب التي يشرف عليه امين الصندوق فيتعرف عليها وطبعا سوف تعطي الحاسبه كل المعلومات عن السلعه .ولا شك ان المعلومات مخزنه مسبقا على هذه الحاسبه مع معلومات عن منتجات اخرى وان هذه الوسيله للجرد هي ادق واسرع من الوسائل الاخرى............ 
ب-قرص الفديو Cd لا شك ان جميع من يقراء هذه المعلومات قد استخدم هذا القرص مئات المرات لهذا السبب اود ان اشرحهه الشرح الكافي .ولا شك ان الفقره السابقه قد تدخل في عمليه تصريف المنتوج ولكن الليزر يدخل في عمليه الانتاج نفسها اي عمليه التسجيل وايظا يدخل في عمليه عرض المعلومات 
ان الطريقه المعتاده في التسجيل تعتمد على قطع حفر على شكل مسارات دائريه متمركزه او حلزونيه باطوال ومسافات مختلفه ويوخذ عمق الحفره للمسار عاده بمقدار طول موجه اليزر المستخدم في عمليه القرائه مقسوم على 4 فبهذه العمليه يبأر شعاع نحو الاسفل ويقع على مسار واحد فقط فعندما تقع بقعه اليزر على الحفره ليحصل تداخل اتلافي فتسجل المعلومه وبهذه الطريقه يمكن ان تسجل المعلومات على شكل ارقام ويتم العرض بقرائه هذه الارقام عن طريق الليزر ايضا والجزء الذي يقراها في جهاز Vcd يعرف في اسواقنا باسم العدسه ومن المعروف ان هذه القرأه تحدث بدون تلامس اي بتسليط شعاع فقط وان صغر هذه البؤر والمسافات هي السبب الرأيسي في كثافه المعلومات في هذا الفرص 
ج- الذاكره البصريه للحاسبات: وتكتب على شكل شفرات وتقع اهميته في كثافه المعلومات حيث يمكن ان توفر معلومات ما يقرب 7^10 بت/سم مربع كنتيجه لامكانيه التبئير على بقعه تقارب الطول الموجي وتعتمد على عمل ثقوب صغيره في ماده غير منفذه للضوء بحيث تغير من قابليتها على نفوذ الضوء او انعكاسه ويمكن قرأه هذه المعلومات بليزر ذي قدره واطئه 

7-الاستخدامات العسكريه: ان الاستخدامت العسكريه في مجال الليزر واسع جدا لكن المهم منها مقصوره على الدول العضمى فقط  فعلى سبيل المثال يستخدم في اجهزه تعين المدى حيث يرسل الشعاع ليرتطم في المكان المناسب ويتم استقبال الشعاع المرتد المتطاير عن طريق كاشف ضوئي وبحساب زمن الذهاب والرجوع وسرعه الضوء يتم معرفه المسافه 

واحب ان انبه على طريقه من طرق استخدام الليزر استخدمها الامريكان اثناء غزوهم واحتلالهم لبلدي العراق وفي الحقيقه لم اقراء شيء عنها ولكن هذاه الطريقه اثارت جدلا واسعا في اوساط المجتمع في بدايه الاحتلال ومن لديه معلومات علميه ارجو ان يزودنا بها 
والسؤال المطروح انذاك كيف يطلق الصارخ من البحر الاحمر او الخليج العربي ليظرب هدفا معينا بنسبه خطاء معدومه وهذا قد لمسناه واقعا وكيف تحلق الطائره فوق الانبار مثلا لتضرب هدفا في بغداد ولماذا دمر الامريكان الاباتشي المعروفه التي اسرها الفلاح القروي بعد خمسه ايام من نقلها الى التاجي وليس في اليوم الاول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

والجواب الوحيد على هذه التساؤلات ان لدى الامريكان عملاء باعوا الغالي بثمن بخس زودهم اسيادهم باقاص ليزريه وما ان يتمكنوا من وضع الاقراص الليزيه في الهدف المحدد من قبل اسيادهم فيطلق الصارخ ليصيب الهدف ......

مع العلم انه قبل الاحتلال وفي ايام حكم المجرم صدام
كانت تسمى الماده التي يحملها العميل اخزاه الله بالاقراص الليزريه

وبهذا قد انتهى الموضوع : الليزرفائدته واستخداماته
وان شاء الله هناك مواضيع اخرى اكثر واعمق

اللهم حرر بلدنا العراق ..............وحرر القدس بهم..........
انك انت السميع المجيب


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*ماشاء الله*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حياك الله م. محمد موضوع جدا مهم وان شاء الله سيكبر وينفرد بقسم خاص

لفتني اخر ماكتبت من الاستخدامات العسكرية

سؤال: من اول من اكتشف الليزر؟​
أول من اكتشف الليزرهو تاونس وجوردن وزيجر في معهد ماساتشوستس بكامبرج في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1951 م.
http://www.alshamsi.net/malomat/awael_phis.html

ام

قد تنبأ بوجود الليزر العالم البرت اينشتاين في 1917 حيث وضع الأساس النظري لعملية الانبعاث الاستحثاثي stimulated emission وتم تصميم أول جهاز ليزر في 1960 بواسطة العالم T.H. Maiman باستخدام بلورة الياقوت ويعرف بليزر الياقوت Ruby laser.

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/Physics_Lectures/Laser/LaserLectures_1.htm​
نتابعك :30:


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك اختي الفاضله....
واعتبر هذا الرد شهاده اعتز بها من احد اعلام هذا الملتقى
الف الف شكر...............


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 نوفمبر 2006)

Mangah_man قال:


> مشكور محمد ابو براء علي هذه المعلومات الثرة التي امدتني بالكثير و المفيد ..
> لي طلب صغير ..
> ارجو شرح كيفية انتاج حزمة من الليزر .. بطريقة مبسطة واذا امكن عن طريق الرسومات .. ولك مني وافر الشكر




اخي العزيز .......... اعتذر منك كثيرا على هذا التاخير وما كان هذا التاخير الا لاني اردت الاجابه عليك بحيث تكون سلسه مفهومه لكل من يقراها مهما كان تخصصه فالمعروف ان الملتقى يضم كل التخصصات
اخي الكريم...في المستقبل ان شاء الله ساتكلم عن طبيعه الاشعاع الكهروغناطيسي والتركيب الذري ومواضيع اخرى كمقدمه الى علم البصريات والليزر 

والان في الشكل الموجود ادناه 
Amplifying medium_1: ولتكن انبوبه شفافه فيها غاز co2 او أي غاز اخر سواء كان عنصر او مركب او ليكن فيها سائل الصبغه العضويه اولتكن قضيب صلب من بلوره الياقوت لكن المهم ان تكون الذرات والايونات والجزيات في حاله تسمح لها بامتصاص الطاقه أي يجب ان تكون بحاله تسمح لها بالانتقال الى مستوى التهيج 

Energy input by pumping_2 طاقه الضخ الداخله ولتكن مصباح ومضي ذوشده عاليه مثل مصباح الزينون او الكربتون وهناك طرق اخرى مثل التفريغ الكهربائي والتفاعل الكيمياوي وللسهوله في الشرح ليكن مصباح ومضي
فالاشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي الناتج من المصباح الومضي يسبب تهيج تلك الذرات والالكترونات فيكسبها طاقه حركيه اضافيه تصبح حين اذن قادره على تحريض الذرات على التصادم

Total reflector : 3 :عاكس تام وليكن مرأه صغيره 
Partial reflector : عاكس جزئي وليكن مرأه صغيره الجزء الوسط فيها شفاف

المرايا : وتكون اما مستويه او مقعره احداهما عاكسه كليا والاخرى عاكسه جزئا حيث ان الاخيره هي التي تسمح بخروج حزمه اليزر من الجزء الشفاف. وقد تكون احدهما مستويه والاخرى مقعره

الان::::: بعد ان قمنا بلضخ بلطريقه المناسبه لوسط مختار حيث هيجت ذرات ذلك الوسط وحصل التصادم بين الالكترونات وكان نتيجه هذا التصادم تصادم ايجابي فان سرعه هذا التصادم سوف تزداد وان جزء كبير من الالكترونات سوف يصطدم بكلتا المرايا لينعكس على الاخرى وسوف تزداد عمليه التصادم والانعكاس بسبب طاقه الالكترونات وطاقه الضخ فيزداد مسار الفوتونات الليزريه ويزداد عدد الفوتونات اليزريه المتولده فيحصل التضخيم حيث تسمح المرأه ذات الانعكاس الجزئي بنفاذ نسبه معينه من الضوء الساقط عليها الى الخارج اما بقيه الضوء فتعكسه مره اخرى لاجل ادامه عمليه التضخيم

ان الشكل ادنا ماخوذ من الربط التالي

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/Physics_Lectures/Laser/LaserLectures_1.htm


----------



## مهاجر (14 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد
مواضيعك رائعة ... شكراً لك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مهاجر قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخي محمد
> مواضيعك رائعة ... شكراً لك



انا الذي يجب ان اشكرك اخي مهاجر
تشجيعك لي كان خير عون لي في الكتابه
فالف الف شكر لك..............


----------



## خليل الزهيري (25 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله بالجهود المبذولة


----------



## jehad1961 (4 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بك أخي ابو البراء موضوع هام جدا ةتفتقر المكتبه العربيه والمنتديات العلمية الى مواضيع الليز والمرئيات ولكن نفتقر أكثر لدارات تطبيقية لليزر مثلا دارة قياس مسافة بالليزر دارة صوت بالليزر دارات حراسة بالليزر............الخ 
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 يناير 2007)

*شكر على رد*



jehad1961 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله بك أخي ابو البراء موضوع هام جدا ةتفتقر المكتبه العربيه والمنتديات العلمية الى مواضيع الليز والمرئيات ولكن نفتقر أكثر لدارات تطبيقية لليزر مثلا دارة قياس مسافة بالليزر دارة صوت بالليزر دارات حراسة بالليزر............الخ
> جزاك الله عنا خيرا



اشكرك اخي جهاد على ردك وكلامتك الطيبه


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (20 يناير 2007)

خليل الزهيري قال:


> بارك الله بالجهود المبذولة




شكرا اخي 

خليل الزهري


----------



## tigersking007 (24 يناير 2007)

بجد الف شكر ليكم كلكم على كل المعلومات المهمه دى وربنا يوفقكم وتفيدونا اكتر واكتر ربنا معاكم والف شكر


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (24 يناير 2007)

tigersking007 قال:


> بجد الف شكر ليكم كلكم على كل المعلومات المهمه دى وربنا يوفقكم وتفيدونا اكتر واكتر ربنا معاكم والف شكر



مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه الكلمات الطيبه


----------



## كمال_حامد (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا ابو براء و الي الامام سير فالمعلومات التي تقدمها ليست سهلة المنال


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (25 يناير 2007)

كمال_حامد قال:


> شكرا ابو براء و الي الامام سير فالمعلومات التي تقدمها ليست سهلة المنال



مشكور اخي كمال_حامد على الكامات الطيبه


----------



## احمد خضر (25 يناير 2007)

كيف اضع ملفات pdf or doc
اريد معرفة الطريقة لوجود معلومات قيمة عندى و ارغب فى المساعد


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (26 يناير 2007)

احمد خضر قال:


> كيف اضع ملفات pdf or doc
> اريد معرفة الطريقة لوجود معلومات قيمة عندى و ارغب فى المساعد



ارحب بك اخي العزيز احمد 

طريقه ارفاق الملفات 
في الحقيقه انا جديد مثلك على امور النت حيث اقتنيت الجهاز وخط النت بعد تاريخ تسجيلي بعدد من الاسابيع وعرف طريقه واحده فقط واذا كان هناك طرق اخرى ارجو من الذين يعرفونها ان يدرجوها في ردودهم لاننا جميعا نحتاج الى التعلم المستمر واليك هذه الطريقه

1 : يجب ان يكون الملف مخزون مسبقا على حاسبتك او في فلاش وليكن مخزون على الدسك توب باسم معين 
2 : اذا كنت تريد اضافه موضوع جديد تذهب الى موضوع جديد واذا كنت تريده في اضافه رد تذهب الى اضافه رد 
3: اذا كان لديك اضافه تعريفيه عن الملف تكتبها في المكان المناسب كما فعلت بالظبط في المشاركه السابقه
4: في الاسفل تجد مربع حوار الخيارات الاضافية مكتوب في احدى خاناته عبارة ارفق ملف في المشاركه تظغط كلك ايسر عليه
5 : يضهر لك مربع حوار جديد فيه عباره Browse وهي ثلاثه تعني انك تستطيع ارفاق ثلاث ملفات
6 : تذهب الى الكلمه المذكوره ليضهر لك مربع حوار جديد ب عنوان choose file تختار الفايل المطلوب تم تقلق النافذه تم ترسل المشاركه

اذا اعترضتك اي مشكله لا تتردد في الكتابه في احدى المشاركات او ارسال رساله خاصه

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ابو البكر (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمته تعالى وبركاته 
ماشاء الله ماشاء الله تبارك الله عز وجل ولك اخي الكريم محمد كل الاحترام والتقدير 
موضوعك مهم جدا ومشكور وماقصرت 
ولكن يجب ان تعمل شئ لنا وهو تجارب شخصية منا او منك لكي نصل الى شئ غير الكلام باذن الله عز وجل


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (26 يناير 2007)

ابو البكر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمته تعالى وبركاته
> ماشاء الله ماشاء الله تبارك الله عز وجل ولك اخي الكريم محمد كل الاحترام والتقدير
> موضوعك مهم جدا ومشكور وماقصرت
> ولكن يجب ان تعمل شئ لنا وهو تجارب شخصية منا او منك لكي نصل الى شئ غير الكلام باذن الله عز وجل



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته

مشكور اخي كلامك فيه مقدار كبير من تحمل للمسؤلية :31: 
علما اني مهندس ميكانيك وأمل ان يكون تخصصي في رساله الماجستير مستقبلا ان شاء الله في موضوع يخص المعادن وعلاقتها بالليزر واذا عندك معلومات او تجارب حتى لو كانت منقوله اكون ممنون منك ان اضفتها لنا علما ان هناك مهتمين قد شاركوا بمواضيع وقد واعدونا خيرا ان يساهمو معنا 

اخوك محمد ابو براء


----------



## احمد خضر (1 فبراير 2007)

هذه مقدمة بسيطه عن الليزر ونرجوا ان نتعاون و كل من لديه موضوع جيد للنشر ينشره و من لديه سؤال يسأل
انا ابحث فى تصنيع جهاز ليزر فمن عنده معلومه الرجاء نشرها


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (1 فبراير 2007)

اخي احمد بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على تفاعلك معنا في هذا القسم

اخي العزيز 
ما شاء الله انت ممتاز في لغهتك الانكليزيه لكن للاسف هناك العديد ولنقل النصف من الاخوه في مستوى متوسط او اقل في لغتهم الانكليزيه وانا منهم ولكي نصل جميعا بهذا القسم الى المستوى المطلوب كان لزاما علينا ان نكتب مواضيعنا باللغه العربيه وقد اجتهدت كثيرا بالترجمه وما زالت لدي مواضيع الان هي تحت الترجه لاقدمها الى اخوتي بلغه سهله سلسه لهم 

وقبل ان اطلب منك طلبي الاخوي احب ان اذكرك بقول الله عز وجل ومن يعمل مثقال ذره خيرا يره
اخي كما نحاسب على مثقال الذره يوم القيامه فانه سوف نؤجر عليها اذا كان العمل صالحا ولوجه الله نعالى 
كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم من سلك طريقا يلتمس بعه علما سهل الله له به طريقا الى الجنه
كما سئل ابن الامام احمد بن حنبل اباه قائلا يا ابت أأكتب العلم ام اقوم الليل قال له اكتب العلم 
ويروى ان احد الخلفاء العباسيين لا اذكر اسمه كان يستبدل الكتاب المترجم بوزنه ذهبا 
وقد حض كثيرا من مشايخنا الافاضل على العلوم الدنيويه مبينين انه لن تقوم لامتنا قائمه بدونها
وان لم نعمل جاهدين انا وانت ومن يقراء هذا الكلام ومن لم يقراءه فاننا سوف نبقى العوبة في يد امريكا واسرائيل والدول المتقدمه
وبعد هذا كله اخي العزيز احمد اطلب منك ترجمه ما ارفقته او ترجمه ما توفر عندك ليتضاعف لك الاجر والثواب من الله في كل قراءه من الاعضاء 

وطبعا اذا اردت ان تكمل ما بداءت به بنفس الاسلوب السابق فلك مني كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام

كما اطلب منك اضافه مشاركاتك وخاصه اذا كانت جديده وتحت عنوان معين كمشاركه جديده باسمك
بان تذهب الى خانه موضوع جديد 
وطبعا اذا كانت استفسار او رد على مشاركه او شكر فانها سوف تكون ضمن الموضوع المعين هو خانه اضافه رد او خانه الرد السريع

اشكرك اخي على سعه صدرك لما قراءه 

اخوك في الله محمد ابو براء


----------



## ابو البكر (5 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله بك اخي الكريم محمد دائما سباق للخير 
وشكرا للاخ احمد


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي ابو البكر وجزاك خيرا


----------



## كمال_حامد (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكور ابو براء لهذا الاجتهاد ووفقك الله


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (11 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخي كمال على الرد الطيب


----------



## alhamdaniya (1 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 

وفقكم الله


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (1 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اختي الحمدانية على مرورك الكريم وعلى هذه الدعوات الطيبه


----------



## احمد خضر (15 مارس 2007)

*كيف يعمل الليزر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الموضوع لمعرفة ما هو الليزر


----------



## صولان (25 مارس 2007)

*استفسار ومعلومات نستفيدها منكم*

أستاذي القدير نريد منكم لو تكرمتم نبذة عن التشاكه وما هي مصادر التشاكه وكيف قياس طول التشاكه ولكم منا خالص التحية والتقدير أرجو الرد على سؤالي في أقرب وقت 
أبن عمر اليمن


----------



## سلام العالم (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​
جزآكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​​*


----------



## رفل2 (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرآ جزيلا على معلوماتك القيمه التي اسمتعت بها لان من اختصاصي 
دمت بهذا الابداع وتزودنا دائمآ


----------



## الأميرهـ (5 مايو 2009)

موضووع شيق
ورائع 

ألف شكر


----------



## infractor hawk (7 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز موضوعك روعة 
و شكرا للمعلومات القيمة فكما تعلم الان عصر الليزر و الليزر دخلت في جميع المجالات


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (7 أغسطس 2009)

*تحياتي*

شكرا ياخي على الموضوع والتوضيح وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.

وفقكم الله لتلبية حاجات الناس فانها عظيمة عند الله.


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (5 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكر كل من مر وشارك في الموضوع


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

